# The Ugly Racial Side of Floyd Mayweather’s Win Over Canelo Álvarez



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.latinorebels.com/2013/09...of-floyd-mayweathers-win-over-canelo-alvarez/

Sad. Latin America (and the world) needs to keep working at this shit.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

That's utterly disgusting.

Did you also hear about a killing?

http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2013/09/an_irving_man_was_gunned_down.php


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Messed up.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

this what initially made me a Floyd fan. Regardless of what he does he's always offending at least one group of people

young Trollweather


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stupid shit.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

sad to say I kind of expected some of this


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Such a shame really.

:-(


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

The pactards where like this a couple years ago as well


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

oibighead said:


> The pactards where like this a couple years ago as well


Retards exist in all races. Plenty of racist Floyd fans too.

It's a shame but that's the way it is. Retards gonna retard.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

it's cool all of floyds fans are only his fans coz he's black and was once poor. reminds them of themselves.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

oibighead said:


> The pactards where like this a couple years ago as well


were you around for their outburst after the Timmeh fight? Sending death threats to Timmeh and all that


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Weak article, getting shit off twitter and acting like that represents any group is garbage.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> were you around for their outburst after the Timmeh fight? Sending death threats to Timmeh and all that


Yep. Pacquaio was the clear winner, but it was still disgraceful how the majority of them carried themselves.

I noticed they started on Floyd after the Pac - Hatton fight.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah i noticed this.. iv seen a lot of racist comments on floyds facebook page after the fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> it's cool all of floyds fans are only his fans coz he's black and was once poor. reminds them of themselves.


Weren't you already warned for this shit?

Take the day off.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.latinorebels.com/2013/09...of-floyd-mayweathers-win-over-canelo-alvarez/
> 
> Sad. Latin America (and the world) needs to keep working at this shit.


Crazy stuff but I've seen worse. Boxing sometimes brings out the worst in people. I remember on the old site right after PBF beat Ortiz there was all kind of racist stuff being said about PBF.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I especially love those 13 yr old girls whose grandparents just bought them their first cell phone and now they're using the n word, posing with their best duck face.

Fuckin little cunts. The internet was created and suddenly these bottom feeders think they own a stage at The Apollo.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

There are idiots of every size, shape and color. Had Canelo won I'm sure a quick perusal of Twitter would have found racist posts the other way.

I'm glad society is at a point where this is the far minority.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Mexico is an extremely racist country. With emphasis on EXTREMELY RACIST.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Mexico is an extremely racist country. With emphasis on EXTREMELY RACIST.


interesting

I found their boxing fans to be more respectful of Floyd at the Mexico City presser than lotta American fans


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Right, because there aren't thousands of racist tweets from Floyd's fans, let alone numerous racist rants from Floyd himself.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

What was said about Bradley was honestly worst. That was insane honestly.


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm Jewish. What the hell is a pinche *****?


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

For the record, boxing's very nationalistic. Shitheads on every side. Floyd fans went crazy with the Asian/dog-eating/Hiroshima/Pearl Harbor jokes at the peak of Pacquiao-Mayweather mania.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

It is what it is. Boxing is by its nature a tribal sport. I doubt most of these people would hate on Mayweather in another context. Many of them might be rooting for him say if he would have faced Pac and Pac had stopped Marquez. That is Boxing.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

^_^ said:


> I'm Jewish. What the hell is a pinche *****?


"effing n-word"!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

^_^ said:


> I'm Jewish. What the hell is a pinche *****?


Fucking n*****.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> Mexico is an extremely racist country. With emphasis on EXTREMELY RACIST.


LOL
Yeah, because a few mexican-american teenagers said shit on twitter, you got the conclusion that Mexico is a EXTREMLY RACIST country. Seems reasonable.


----------



## Ring Master (Sep 16, 2013)

It happens.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> LOL
> Yeah, because a few mexican-american teenagers said shit on twitter, you got the conclusion that Mexico is a EXTREMLY RACIST country. Seems reasonable.


I doubt he is basing it off twitter. I know a few friend who went to mexico and they say the same thing, racist nation.

--

Funny though, this thread reminded me of a video.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol:
Yet at the same time all these Money Team nuthuggers on here like to play that slick and black card.
Double standards anybody?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And why can black people use the word ***** while other people cant?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I doubt he is basing it off twitter. I know a few friend who went to mexico and they say the same thing, racist nation.
> 
> --
> 
> Funny though, this thread reminded me of a video.


Okay..but let me say that I think it´s dangerous to make opinions based on what you see on internet or based on what you heard from a few people that didn´t live there most of their lives, etc.
I hear a lot of things about americans too, and some of those things doesn´t seem true...

For example, you probably know well that many things people say about the south of USa are not really true...


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

This is disgraceful and I would understand in part reactions of this order if Mayweather was disgraceful in his post fight interview. However he was incredibly classy, praised Canelo saying for one that he will carry the sport forward in the future. With most of these people you will find that they all say this behind close doors but in public don't haven't the balls. These types of people are the most disgusting! Any type of racist, is pure filth.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I doubt he is basing it off twitter. I know a few friend who went to mexico and they say the same thing, racist nation.
> 
> --
> 
> Funny though, this thread reminded me of a video.


Yeah actually remember watching that last year. There's some episodes on Latin America aswell.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Okay..but let me say that I think it´s dangerous to make opinions based on what you see on internet or based on what you heard from a few people that didn´t live there most of their lives, etc.
> I hear a lot of things about americans too, and some of those things doesn´t seem true...
> 
> For example, you probably know well that many things people say about the south of USa are not really true...


Many things people say about the south US aren't true, but some of the things they say are, so it is a mixed bag.
I understand your point though, and the way I phrased it may give off the impression that I think every single one is racist, but that isn't my intention. That said I've heard for people I trust and from people who write about their travels there that there is a very real and accepted racist attitude there, especially with regard to blacks.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Many things people say about the south US aren't true, but some of the things they say are, so it is a mixed bag.
> I understand your point though, and the way I phrased it may give off the impression that I think every single one is racist, but that isn't my intention. That said I've heard for people I trust and from people who write about their travels there that there is a very real and accepted racist attitude there, especially with regard to blacks.


I´m not saying Mexico is not racist at all, I´m not that naive. But I think his statement "EXTREMELY RACIST" is not correct..
Also, big countries like Mexico are not homogeneous you know, you have different type of people in different regions, I know that for a fact because my country is like that too. 
Make a statement regarding a big country as if this country was somehow uniform is always wrong...


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> I´m not saying Mexico is not racist at all, I´m not that naive. But I think his statement "EXTREMELY RACIST" is not correct..
> Also, big countries like Mexico are not homogeneous you know, you have different type of people in different regions, I know that for a fact because my country is like that too.
> Make a statement regarding a big country as if this country was somehow uniform is always wrong...


I disagree, nothing wrong with generalizing, it is how you generalize and if the generalization is actually sound. You also have to remember that it is just that a generalization, and doesn't apply to everyone, so it shouldn't be internalized as a truth or fact about everyone.

I'll add this the US is just as racist as Mexico from what my friends have told me about Mexico and I've experienced in different parts of the US. From what I'm told about Mexico it is just more overt than in the US, where for the most part people try to hide it.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Vic said:


> LOL
> Yeah, because a few mexican-american teenagers said shit on twitter, you got the conclusion that Mexico is a EXTREMLY RACIST country. Seems reasonable.


I live in Mexico. Would you like to discuss my statement?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be about some Black guys getting stabbed or something. Instead it's just a bunch of stupid internet messages.

Who cares?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> I live in Mexico. Would you like to discuss my statement?


I would like to hear from you, what is your experience there that makes you come to that realization or conclusion?


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

this is fucking disgusting, this and the timothy bradley death threats are fcking disgusting. the fuck is wrong with people man


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Relentless said:


> it's cool all of floyds fans are only his fans coz he's black and was once poor. reminds them of themselves.


Most of Floyd's best fans are rich athletes and rich white men.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> :lol:
> Yet at the same time all these Money Team nuthuggers on here like to play that slick and black card.
> Double standards anybody?


slick and black is a style

do you get aching anus too whenever someone says the brawling Mexican warrior or upright technically sound Eastern Bloc fighters

It's all good whenever other styles are geographically, nationally, or racially recognized. When it's SBAS, it triggers the inferiority complexes you politically correct social terrorists have


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck Mexico!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> I live in Mexico. Would you like to discuss my statement?


Bama, I have lived here for over 15 years. I've seen all kind of racism here, towards white men, towards Indians, towards black men (even if there are few). I live in a part of this country where there is mostly Mayan population, yet you rarely (close to never) see any of them in high positions in government or business. But everybody discriminates everybody. My own son, who's Mexican and white as milk, has been called "pinche blanquito" (fucking ******) at school a few times.

Since I love boxing and I discuss it with a few Mexican friends of mine, I can't tell you how many times I've heard the "pinche *****" phrase, even though they have never seen one live in front of them. I have 2 black friends here, both from Cuba like me, and they come around to visit very often. One of them came around one day to copy some games while I had a Mexican friend at home. After my black friend left, my Mexican buddy, who was still here getting his PC fixed, confessed that never before had he seen a black guy in person, and he was astonished at how likable the fellow was.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Bama, I have lived here for over 15 years. I've seen all kind of racism here, towards white men, towards Indians, towards black men (even if there are few). I live in a part of this country where there is mostly Mayan population, yet you rarely (close to never) see any of them in high positions in government or business. But everybody discriminates everybody. My own son, who's Mexican and white as milk, has been called "pinche blanquito" (fucking ******) at school a few times.
> 
> Since I love boxing and I discuss it with a few Mexican friends of mine, I can't tell you how many times I've heard the "pinche *****" phrase, even though they have never seen one live in front of them. I have 2 black friends here, both from Cuba like me, and they come around to visit very often. One of them came around one day to copy some games while I had a Mexican friend at home. After my black friend left, my Mexican buddy, who was still here getting his PC fixed, confessed that never before had he seen a black guy in person, and he was astonished at how likable the fellow was.


Latin America is filled with colonial racial tensions, mostly from an instilled Eurocentric perspective.



Jonnybravo said:


> Fuck Mexico!


:nono


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

My Peruvian girlfriend was cheering for Floyd along with me.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

1971791 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you're often identified by your physical characteristics in Latin America, in the form of nicknames; so if you were black, there'd be a good chance of you being called 'el *****', if you had one arm you'd be 'el Manco', but it's not really racist in this case. In _this_ context however, the words are used in a racist context, with intention to offend. And of course, it's just a minority of retards on Twitter, so can't be extrapolated to represent the thoughts and opinions of the whole country.


I grew up in a mostly Hispanic small town. As a tall, skinny kid I was often called "flacco." Hey, it beats "******" which I heard a lot, too. Friendly nicknames based on appearance are common. At least in my experience.

Obviously, that line was crossed in this case, but by a handful of knuckleheads.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ignorance is bliss


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jesus. The stuff the Pacturds were going off on Bradley with were far worse IMO


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Jesus. The stuff the Pacturds were going off on Bradley with were far worse IMO


what happened? did u lose an avatar bet?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> what happened? did u lose an avatar bet?


Yes


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Can someone translate?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> slick and black is a style
> 
> do you get aching anus too whenever someone says the brawling Mexican warrior or upright technically sound Eastern Bloc fighters
> 
> It's all good whenever other styles are geographically, nationally, or racially recognized. When it's SBAS, it triggers the inferiority complexes you politically correct social terrorists have


:cheers


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Are y'all really surprised?


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Can someone translate?


Floyd Mayweather! It's impressive how this black guy fights, *te re bancooooo* must be some huge typo or misspelling because it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm assuming that banco means Bank, sounds more like this chick wants to blow him than anything.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Floyd Mayweather! It's impressive how this black guy fights, *te re bancooooo* must be some huge typo or misspelling because it just doesn't make any sense.


It's a phrase to mean like "I'm on your side".


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> I'm assuming that banco means Bank, sounds more like this chick wants to blow him than anything.


Yes, bancoooo is for bank/bench, but "te re" doesn't mean anything.

Wait! It could be "te rebanco" which mean I support you. But I've heard that phrase like once in my lifetime!


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

:yep


turbotime said:


> Jesus. The stuff the Pacturds were going off on Bradley with were far worse IMO


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Racism exist? Get out!



Bogotazo said:


> Latin America is filled with colonial racial tensions, mostly from an instilled Eurocentric perspective.


Even if Euros never set foot in the America's, racism, nationalism, and all other isms would have filled it anyway. It is human nature. Africans, even those deep in the jungle with little contact of the outside world, have their own brand of racism and tribalism, so does many parts of Asia. Russians vs Slavs vs central Asian, etc. Northern Italians vs Southern Italians.

Fuck here in NY, you got Puerto Ricans hating on Dominicas who hates Mexicans who are all hated by the Cubans.

FYI - Mind you Mexico has a deep history of African slave trade (more than USA).


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Racism exist? Get out!
> 
> *Even if Euros never set foot in the America's, racism, nationalism, and all other isms would have filled it anyway. It is human nature.* Africans, even those deep in the jungle with little contact of the outside world, have their own brand of racism and tribalism, so does many parts of Asia. Russians vs Slavs vs central Asian, etc. Northern Italians vs Southern Italians.
> 
> ...


Actually, no. Race as a concept does not predate colonialism and the nation-state (and of course nationalism doesn't predate the nation-state either.) The structure of empire enforced identity based on cultural norms, not phenotypical characteristics associated with fixed behavioral patterns, and before that, it didn't exist either.

Humanity has a shitty record but there are certain social constructions and institutionally backed norms that have not "always existed", we are conditioned to think that way.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Meaningless. Its like the people being racist towards miss America because shes indian. 

A few retards mouthing off. Mostly teenagers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> slick and black is a style
> 
> do you get aching anus too whenever someone says the brawling Mexican warrior or upright technically sound Eastern Bloc fighters
> 
> It's all good whenever other styles are geographically, nationally, or racially recognized. When it's SBAS, it triggers the inferiority complexes you politically correct social terrorists have


:rofl that's so true


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Not really surprised, and that's not too tar all Mexicans with the same brush of course due to some comments on Twitter. But the things I hear about some of the shit in SoCal doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

People ragging on the Mexicans too:

http://www.latinorebels.com/2013/09...hercanelo-racist-tweets-post/?fb_source=pubv1


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

"Canelo got picked up by immigration after the fight."

:rofl


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

You would think that by now in 2013 that mexicans would get used to having their ass whooped by Floyd Mayweather, thats kind of what he does, beats mexican ass on mexican holidays, been doing it for 17 years.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Actually, no. Race as a concept does not predate colonialism and the nation-state (and of course nationalism doesn't predate the nation-state either.) The structure of empire enforced identity based on cultural norms, not phenotypical characteristics associated with fixed behavioral patterns, and before that, it didn't exist either.
> 
> Humanity has a shitty record but there are certain social constructions and institutionally backed norms that have not "always existed", we are conditioned to think that way.


As a "scientific" European concept yes - not until Euro spread it before and mostly during colonialism. BUT, application of "race" (in the loosest and most common application) predates Euro's race concepts. 
Ancient city states and philosophers often accepted that native Greeks where free but not others. So did many African, European and Asian tribes. But if you are applying the European concept of Caucasian, ********* and *****, then yes but as I said, other form of "ism" would have filled that gap anyway. It might have been based on nationality, religion, ethnicity, skin color, geographical, etc. 
edit: I forgot about many Egyptian societies and Arab cultures (don't confuse with Muslim) had concepts of racism in their writing against Sub-sahara Africa "darker skin" and Europeans (light skin). They where considered inferior.

Lets not blame the Euros for something that is obviously a human weakness that has existed since the beginning of time. We probably left Africa because early human tribes hated each other. That or looking for food.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

^_^ said:


> "Canelo got picked up by immigration after the fight."
> 
> :rofl


im latino and thats funny


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Actually, no. Race as a concept does not predate colonialism and the nation-state (and of course nationalism doesn't predate the nation-state either.) The structure of empire enforced identity based on cultural norms, not phenotypical characteristics associated with fixed behavioral patterns, and before that, it didn't exist either.
> 
> Humanity has a shitty record but there are certain social constructions and institutionally backed norms that have not "always existed", we are conditioned to think that way.


man even in precolonial african there was discrimination over tribal & geographical,gender reasons usually through caste system read things fall apart


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> As a "scientific" European concept yes - not until Euro spread it before and mostly during colonialism. BUT, application of "race" (in the loosest and most common application) predates Euro's race concepts.
> Ancient city states and philosophers often accepted that native Greeks where free but not others. So did many African, European and Asian tribes. But if you are applying the European concept of Caucasian, ********* and *****, then yes but as I said, other form of "ism" would have filled that gap anyway. It might have been based on nationality, religion, ethnicity, skin color, geographical, etc.
> edit: I forgot about many Egyptian societies and Arab cultures (don't confuse with Muslim) had concepts of racism in their writing against Sub-sahara Africa "darker skin" and Europeans (light skin). They where considered inferior.
> 
> Lets not blame the Euros for something that is obviously a human weakness that has existed since the beginning of time. We probably left Africa because early human tribes hated each other. That or looking for food.


My point was that it's not "race". The association of phenotypical traits with behaviors and combined to form a fixed category does not predate the colonial era. It's simply a fact that the fixed notion of race did not exist prior to European colonization. "Black" and "White" did not exist or function as it does today. These notions of race aren't just naturally occurring, they perpetuate after centuries and decades of institutional support. Not all conflicts over differences manifest themselves in the same way.

I have a more structural, optimistic view on human nature but that's another topic.



bhopheadbut said:


> man even in precolonial african there was discrimination over tribal & geographical,gender reasons usually through caste system read things fall apart


Tribal discrimination is not "racism".


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That's just dumb especially since one of them who tweeted this looks very black I wonder how many of them have black blood in them


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

was at a cuban party and the old dad was rooting for Floyd..lol


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> My point was that it's not "race". The association of phenotypical traits with behaviors and combined to form a fixed category does not predate the colonial era. It's simply a fact that the fixed notion of race did not exist prior to European colonization. "Black" and "White" did not exist or function as it does today. These notions of race aren't just naturally occurring, they perpetuate after centuries and decades of institutional support. Not all conflicts over differences manifest themselves in the same way.
> 
> I have a more structural, optimistic view on human nature but that's another topic.
> 
> Tribal discrimination is not "racism".


You are wrong. I am unsure where you get this argument from. At best it is dated 1960s progressive revisionism. 
Egyptians, Greeks, Slavs, Japanese, Chinese, etc, where well aware of physical differences and tried to tie it to cultural and political theories. Japanese for example touted the perfect Japanese woman as pale with long straight hair - a total counter to some parts of Japan that had darker skin tone and curly hair ("African" traits). Many Arab writers (pre colonialism) referred to Sub-Saharan Africans as thiefs, fornicators, barbarians, - often referencing their skin tone, hair and physique - aka racism.

I could write a book about racism as far as ancient times, but I am not going to. Ancient racism is well documented.


----------



## Golovkinfansarefags (Sep 18, 2013)

Bogo making a thread about racism towards blacks? Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> *Weren't you already warned for this shit?*
> 
> Take the day off.


yeah so? ban me permanently if you want.

btw what was wrong with what i said?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Golovkinfansarefags said:


> Bogo making a thread about racism towards blacks? Fucking hypocrite.


you have such a sad life. you keep getting banned and keep making new accounts. find a hobby brah why would you keep trying to come back to a place that keep banning you?


----------



## Golovkinfansarefags (Sep 18, 2013)

MVC said:


> That's utterly disgusting.
> 
> Did you also hear about a killing?
> 
> http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2013/09/an_irving_man_was_gunned_down.php


That's my area, we don't play about boxing.

People were making racist remarks on Facebook and my friend went and kicked their ass cause she got mixed kids.

I'd beat Bogo for talking his shit if I ever saw him.


----------



## Golovkinfansarefags (Sep 18, 2013)

Relentless said:


> you have such a sad life. you keep getting banned and keep making new accounts. find a hobby brah why would you keep trying to come back to a place that keep banning you?


Because I'm not letting you racist shits ethnically cleanse this board.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Golovkinfansarefags said:


> Because I'm not letting you racist shits ethnically cleanse this board.


what if the owners want to ethnically cleanse this board? this isn't a democracy you dont have a say. they could put up a *********** sign on the banner and you wouldn't be able to do shit about it.

All i'm sayin is if i was permanently banned i wouldn;t give a fuck about this place and move on.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

chibelle said:


> Racism exist? Get out!
> 
> Even if Euros never set foot in the America's, racism, nationalism, and all other isms would have filled it anyway. It is human nature. Africans, even those deep in the jungle with little contact of the outside world, have their own brand of racism and tribalism, so does many parts of Asia. Russians vs Slavs vs central Asian, etc. Northern Italians vs Southern Italians.
> 
> ...


The unique racism among those of African Heritage surely would not have. Look at the Dominicans, to call one of them black is an insult of the highest degree. Those darker ones like to be called indio... surely this negative identification with being black or having black ancestry was instilled from the racist Spaniards.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Golovkinfansarefags said:


> That's my area, we don't play about boxing.
> 
> People were making racist remarks on Facebook and my friend went and kicked their ass cause she got mixed kids.
> 
> I'd beat Bogo for talking his shit if I ever saw him.


you're 'friends' with a girl?

thats some ****** shit right there man up and get outta the friend zone pussy.


----------



## Golovkinfansarefags (Sep 18, 2013)

Relentless said:


> what if the owners want to ethnically cleanse this board? this isn't a democracy you dont have a say. they could put up a *********** sign on the banner and you wouldn't be able to do shit about it.
> 
> All i'm sayin is if i was permanently banned i wouldn;t give a fuck about this place and move on.


Well you are a giant pussy no runs me off anywhere you Paki coward


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Golovkinfansarefags said:


> Well you are a giant pussy no runs me off anywhere you Paki coward


this is the internet bontiniqua.

no one cares how tough you type you aint scaring no one.


----------



## Golovkinfansarefags (Sep 18, 2013)

Relentless said:


> this is the internet bontiniqua.
> 
> no one cares how tough you type you aint scaring no one.


Yeah but you wouldn't say the shit you say to a black person in real life and that makes you a coward.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> You are wrong. I am unsure where you get this argument from. At best it is dated 1960s progressive revisionism.
> Egyptians, Greeks, Slavs, Japanese, Chinese, etc, where well aware of physical differences and tried to tie it to cultural and political theories. Japanese for example touted the perfect Japanese woman as pale with long straight hair - a total counter to some parts of Japan that had darker skin tone and curly hair ("African" traits). Many Arab writers (pre colonialism) referred to Sub-Saharan Africans as thiefs, fornicators, barbarians, - often referencing their skin tone, hair and physique - aka racism.
> 
> I could write a book about racism as far as ancient times, but I am not going to. Ancient racism is well documented.


Many scholars, particularly in sociology, espouse the view that racism as a system did not exist pre-capitalism,as there was no industrial class system to exploit the labor and landlessness of racialized groups. Take it up with them, don't have the time to flesh out the arguments here, sorry.


----------



## Golovkinfansarefags (Sep 18, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Many scholars, particularly in sociology, espouse the view that racism as a system did not exist pre-capitalism,as there was no industrial class system to exploit the labor and landlessness of racialized groups. Take it up with them, don't have the time to flesh out the arguments here, sorry.


Die cum eater


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> yeah so? ban me permanently if you want.
> 
> btw what was wrong with what i said?


So don't do it gain, or I will.

Don't racially stereotype fans with comments like that.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> So don't do it gain, or I will.
> 
> Don't racially stereotype fans with comments like that.


I can't promise you that.

and it's my opinion racist or not, it's like filipinos who support pacquiao coz he was once poor like most of them are.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Golovkinfansarefags said:


> Yeah but you wouldn't say the shit you say to a black person in real life and that makes you a coward.


How would you know I wouldn't? have you met me?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I can't promise you that.
> 
> and it's my opinion racist or not, it's like filipinos who support pacquiao coz he was once poor like most of them are.


Well you're on notice, do as you wish.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Well you're on notice, do as you wish.


I shall.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I shall.


Stop trying to be different ***. You and i both know you gargle black cock on the low. Bet you had cornrolls when you were sixteen


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Many scholars, particularly in sociology, espouse the view that racism as a system did not exist pre-capitalism,as there was no industrial class system to exploit the labor and landlessness of racialized groups. Take it up with them, don't have the time to flesh out the arguments here, sorry.


Yeah you just had slavery instead.
Considering the America's slavery was NOT based on a capitalistic society - not sure how you even consider this theory. If anything capitalism is one of the cultural phenomena that pushed Euro colonialism aside.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop trying to be different ***. You and i both know you gargle black cock on the low. Bet you had cornrolls when you were sixteen


I actually once tried it ended up looking like Sean fuckin Paul


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Yeah you just had slavery instead.
> Considering the America's slavery was NOT based on a capitalistic society - not sure how you even consider this theory. If anything capitalism is one of the cultural phenomena that pushed Euro colonialism aside.


You had property owners exploiting slaves for their labor and extracting a surplus wage. Capitalism.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop trying to be different ***. You and i both know you gargle black cock on the low. Bet you had *cornrolls* when you were sixteen


WTF


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You had property owners exploiting slaves for their labor and extracting a surplus wage. Capitalism.


Oh come on. That is the most disingenuous argument. So human history except for nomads (even then...) has been capitalistic for 5000+ years? Arguing to your posts yes. So basically there has been only one form of human economy. BTW - so your argument is contradicting your previous ones. If capitalism is the cause of "racism" and capitalism is defined as "owners exploiting slaves" - that makes Egyptians, Slavs, Indo-Malays, and pretty much every society that have owned slaves racist.

That is a very weak, agenda filled argument. You are not even applying the proper definition of capitalism and second, you are making more of an emotional criticism of capitalism instead arguing about racism in pre European colonialism.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Oh come on. That is the most disingenuous argument. So human history except for nomads (even then...) has been capitalistic for 5000+ years? Arguing to your posts yes. So basically there has been only one form of human economy. BTW - so your argument is contradicting your previous ones. If capitalism is the cause of "racism" and capitalism is defined as "owners exploiting slaves" - that makes Egyptians, Slavs, Indo-Malays, and pretty much every society that have owned slaves racist.
> 
> That is a very weak, agenda filled argument. You are not even applying the proper definition of capitalism and second, you are making more of an emotional criticism of capitalism instead arguing about racism in pre European colonialism.


No, you misunderstood, and I don't care to follow up. Bye.


----------

